# Mupirocin (Bactroban) & Cloth



## Nate'sMama (Jul 21, 2007)

Can I use them together or will I ruin my dipes?

The Mupirocin is for impetigo.

Also wondering how to wash my diapers to get rid of the bacteria? I have a front loader so no bleach. Bac out? A higher water temp? Bring them to my sister's top loader 

We're off to buy some sposies...

TIA


----------



## Nate'sMama (Jul 21, 2007)

Bumping for the nap crowd


----------



## Nate'sMama (Jul 21, 2007)

Really, nobody?

ok
I'll use sposies to be on the safe side.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry you didn't get any response sooner. You cannot use the bactroban cream with the cloth without lining your diapers. The petroleum is not safe as it will cling to the fabric fibers and waterproof your diaprs. But, if you line your diapers you are fine. Get (or make) fleece liners, raw silk liners, or BioSoft flushable liners. If you use the latter be sure to use several layers. If you use either of the cloth options be sure to either hand wash them briefly with Dawn dish soap to cut the petroleum off of them or wash them separately from your diapers.

Do get the fungus and bacteria out of your diapers, soak over night with BacOut, wash, then lay them out in the sun to dry for several hours.

If you already used the cream with your cloth diapers, never fear, you can fix them. Pm me if you are experiencing leaking and rashing with your cloth.


----------



## Nate'sMama (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Jaime!!

I did not use the dipes with the cream.

I opted for bleach to get the bacteria out. I did some reading and it seemed that one wash with some bleach wouldn't kill my dipes but would certainly kill the bacteria. I brought them to my sister's house. I will try the bac out as well. Because I have seven days to use sposies.

I think my front loader is at fault for stinky, bacteria ridden dipes. I am none to happy with my new expensive washer. I should have stuck with the old crappy top loader


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

HE washers can be used to clean diapers effectively. You simply need to experiment with your wash routine to get it right. First, be sure you're running a cold rinse/spin prior to your hot wash. Then use the heavy cycle for the wash and only wash around 12 diapers (and inserts) per load. Be sure you are using a proper detergent like Charlies or Planet and that you're only adding about 1 TBS. Lastly, run cold rinse/spins afterward until you don't see any suds across the glass.

You're right, one or two loads with bleach will not harm your diapers. In fact, Cottonbabies, the makers of BG's, recommend 1/4 C of bleach with detergent followed by a hot wash with nothing to get rid of diaper "funk" (stink that won't go away). Bac Out soaks over night will also be very effective followed by a good sunning. I recently had to bleach my diapers to get rid of Rotavirus. You can also use grape seed extract (about 15 drops per load) to disinfect.

Please let me know if you have any other questions!


----------

